# storing a long bow when not in use



## CORNFED500 (Jul 6, 2011)

wondering how most of you store your bows when not in use vertical or horizontal on a shelf under the bed in a corner


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 6, 2011)

Backseat of my truck 24/7/365 strung unless I'm goin out of town then I unstring it and bring it in the house.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of mine are hanging from their strings on pegs horizontally. Those that are unstrung just rest on the pegs with the limbs supporting them. None of my self bows remain strung when not in use and they either lay on the pegs or lay on the floor somewhere. Occasionally I will stand them on their ends in a corner but not for long. I will also hang them vertically if needed.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 7, 2011)

How long can you leave a bow strung? I unstring mine every time I'm done shooting, I thought you had to.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 7, 2011)

Skunkhound said:


> How long can you leave a bow strung? I unstring mine every time I'm done shooting, I thought you had to.



I leave most of my laminated bows strung, however, if I suspect I will not shoot one for a long while (months) I will unstring it. All my self bows stay unstrung. I am of the opinion you stand a greater risk of damaging the limbs on a recurve stringing and unstringing it than you do just leaving it strung.


----------



## SOS (Jul 7, 2011)

Ditto on what Al said.  Daily shooters...don't unstring for fiberglass laminated bows.  Self or wood backed bows, unstring.

Unless you are Bushbuck and leave it in the truck...

In this heat?  Not a good idea, especially strung.  

Heck, I wouldn't even leave a compound bow strung in a 140 degree truck.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 7, 2011)

Some of mine are on pegs horizontally, a few hang vertically, and a few lay flat on the floor.
Can't help it, if I'm not stretching a new string, I unstring my bows after shooting them. If I twist a limb stringing or unstringing...so be it. To me, it just don't look right to see them hanging there strung.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 8, 2011)

I've always heard the one thing you DON'T do is stand a recurve or longbow up to store it. Hanging, strung or unstrung was OK, putting it on pegs/laying it flat was OK, just don't stand it up. I had to pass up several Black Widow recurves over the last 20 years because some yo-yo had stood them in a closet for years and the limbs had twisted. (Sadly, none of them were take-down bows, or I would have just ordered new limbs for them.)


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2011)

All of mine are hanging vertically from their strings, unstrung.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just a note about leaving bows strung as I do:

Do so ONLY if your string is in good shape. I have had one string break while my bow was hanging. When this happens the reaction can cause things get knocked around all over the place, not to mention it might sound like someone just tried to break in on you. I think it is a good thing to leave a bow strung and hanging after you have a new string put on it as this helps with getting the stretch out sooner.


----------

